# What are the 5 foods that you could simply not live without?



## Snip 13

I know this is a tuffy, who would want to choose right? But if you had to, which 5 foods are you not willing to part with?

Here goes my list
1. Bread, the crusty kind. Nothing beats the smell of freshly baked bread!
2. Cheese, couldn't imagine never having gooey melted cheese again.
3. Chillies, love the heat too much to give up.
4. Tomatoes, if you have tomatoes you can cook something. They make almost anything a meal.
5. Bacon, love the smell, the crispy delicious taste..yum!

I just realised that I've listed most of the ingredients for breakfast..lol! Just missing some eggs :p I just love breakfast, could have it for every meal!


----------



## Zhizara

Bacon
eggs
hamburger
chicken
seafood
cheese
bread


In order of current availability.  Seafood is a treat I give myself often, but not every week.

Living alone has a few advantages like a $5 bag of frozen, tail-on shrimp that can make 1, 2, or even 3 really nice meals.  

So, in order of want the most, I would live on shellfish and fish alone.


----------



## Snip 13

Zhizara said:


> Bacon
> eggs
> hamburger
> chicken
> seafood
> cheese
> bread
> 
> 
> In order of current availability. Seafood is a treat I give myself often, but not every week.
> 
> Living alone has a few advantages like a $5 bag of frozen, tail-on shrimp that can make 1, 2, or even 3 really nice meals.
> 
> So, in order of want the most, I would live on shellfish and fish alone.


 
That's 7 not 5..lol! I told ya this was a tuffy! Love my seafood too, prawns are no 1 on my list of seafood. Grilled with a bit of garlic and lemon butter, Yummy!


----------



## justplainbill

Milk
Eggs
Flour
Vegetables
Meat


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Though I love milk, and it's my favorite beverage, If I had to live without it, I could.  So, I would choose:
1. Whole wheat flour
2. eggs
3. green, leafy veggies
4. blueberries
5. pork

That's from a survival standpoint

From a want standpoint:
1: 5 year aged Balderson Cheddar, or Dorsett Drum Cheddar
2. Pepperoni
3. semi-sweet chocolate
4. milk, cold and whole, straight from the cow and into the fridge
5. Granola, home-made

And 5 is too little, because tomato has to be in both lists as well, as does honey, and brook trout, and beans, and cornish hens, and green beans, and, and, and...

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara

Snip 13 said:


> That's 7 not 5..lol! I told ya this was a tuffy! Love my seafood too, prawns are no 1 on my list of seafood. Grilled with a bit of garlic and lemon butter, Yummy!



Let's try this:

meat
seafood
eggs
bread
cheese


----------



## Snip 13

Lol! Much better, not that you had to but it's fun to see if others find it as hard as I do to pick just 5


----------



## Snip 13

OTF! Too true, picking 5 is tough! How about we all team up and share..lol!
If it's need we're talking about I'll have to choose the following..

1. A cow, milk it first then make cheese and eat the cow after.

2. A chicken, eat the eggs and then the chicken

3. Tomatoes, eat the tomatoes and plant the seeds to get more

4. Lemon, to flavour the meat and prevent scurvy :P

5. Corn = corn meal, corn on the cob, tortillas etc.

Damn 5 is too little, I need chocolate, vodka, coffeeeeeeee, pumpkin all kinds, sweet potatoes, amarula, yum!!!!!!!! And I can't make cereal darnit I need rice crispies too and and and as you said!

Your a hoot Goodweed!


----------



## pacanis

Five foods I would not want to give up would be
chicken wings
potatoes
cheese
steak
garlic bread

I could probably replace steak with seafood, but steak leaves me satisfied and seafood leaves me wanting more. Thus the nod to steak.


----------



## CookingMamaof2

1. chocolate
2.  coffee
3.  cheese
4.  mushrooms
5.  pasta


----------



## Aunt Bea

Coffee
Pizza
Bourbon
Chocolate
Pie


----------



## LPBeier

Five is easy!
- Mushrooms
- chicken
- raw veggies
- pasta
- fresh fruit


----------



## Selkie

1. Steak
2. Cheese
3. Milk
4. Flour
5. Peanut Butter


----------



## Zhizara

It would be easier if we didn't include beverages.


----------



## Snip 13

It was meant to be only food, not beverages..lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chocolate and Coffee...they are nutritional supplements, Vitamins C...not food.

1. Eggs
2. Butter
3. Tomatoes
4. Chicken
5. Mushrooms

Unfortunately, I'd be missing Spinach, Beans, Fish, Bread, Cheese, Rice, Potatoes...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chocolate and Coffee...they are nutritional supplements, Vitamins C...not food.
> 
> 1. Eggs
> 2. Butter
> 3. Tomatoes
> 4. Chicken
> 5. Mushrooms
> 
> Unfortunately, I'd be missing Spinach, Beans, Fish, Bread, Cheese, Rice, Potatoes...


 
LMAO! Love the chocolate, coffee comment! I'll just add Cape Velvet (like Baileys) to the vitamin 'C' Hehe


----------



## Snip 13

Such healthy choices LP. You go girl! I just couldn't pick 5 healthy choices, just imagine your last supper... wouldn't want to be munching on a stick of cellery then...lol!


----------



## pacanis

As much as I like eggs, I could go on without ever eating another one.
Butter though... I was wondering when someone was going to say butter. I didn't say butter because I consider it an ingredient. Not something that is really eaten on its own... unless you happen to drop a small piece on the counter


----------



## Snip 13

Nope, butter is an ingredient. And as important as clean underwear..lol!
Can't go without butter, ever!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> Such healthy choices LP. You go girl! I just couldn't pick 5 healthy choices, just imagine your last supper... wouldn't want to be munching on a stick of cellery then...lol!


It wasn't actually meant to be healthy .  This is just how I eat.  I think if you asked me in the winter, though, my answers might be a little different.

Oh, no chance of my last meal being celery though.....peanut butter isn't on the list!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> It wasn't actually meant to be healthy . This is just how I eat. I think if you asked me in the winter, though, my answers might be a little different.
> 
> Oh, no chance of my last meal being celery though.....peanut butter isn't on the list!


 
Love my healthy foods to, it's winter here and very cold. Must be why I went for comfort food..lol!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

This list would change at least monthly for me, most likely weekly. I'm always craving different things and there never seems to be one thing that I always want. A variety of foods seems to be more crucial to me than any specific foods. 

The current list would be:

Sweet potatoes
Mushrooms
Beef
Avocado
Strawberries

Last week it would have been

Cheese
Chicken
Cucumber
Tomato
Blackberries

Ask me again in a week or two and it will probably have changed. I'm sure I could survive on just five foods, but I'd be so miserable.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm with PAG regarding variety.  If I had to survive, I guess some nutritional drink would suffice, but I would not be a happy camper.  So...if I could only select five ingredients to survive on, it would be:

Nutritional shakes
Fish
Rice
Lemons
Cattails - because you can eat the rhizomes like potatoes, the immature heads like corn, the shoots like greens, and the fluff can be used like flour.  Plus, I could use the reeds and mature leaves to make baskets and blocks to catch more fish!  

However, since it did not say one ingredient, I'm selecting proteins, fruits, veggies, dairy, and fats.  

~Kathleen


----------



## merstar

Chocolate
Cheese
Bread
Tomatoes
Pasta


----------



## Jessica_Morris

There is many different foods, that our family couldn't live without! But if I had to pick 5 here would be my choices (for just me) 

1. Taco's - I love our home-made burrito's; Their delicious! 
2. Hot Wings 
3. Potatoes 
4. Chicken 
5. Eggs - love how they make you feel full longer!


----------



## buckytom

salt, water, sugar, and 2 other variable things that i can eat with a bit of salt - maybe sugar - and glass of water, or pickle with the salt and sugar to preserve.

that's about the only way i can get it to 5.


----------



## Snip 13

I funny how these threads work out, kinda like playing broken telephone..lol!
Ask for 5 foods and you end up with drinks, spices, condiments, survival lists and want lists. Gotta love it!


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> I funny how these threads work out, kinda like playing broken telephone..lol!
> Ask for 5 foods and you end up with drinks, spices, condiments, survival lists and want lists. Gotta love it!



interesting love/hate thread - so hard to pick five, but here are my 5 no-can-do-without p's:  pirogies, peaches, pork, pizza, potatoes.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef

Here's my list. 

1.Bacon. ( anything wrapped in bacon as well )
2.Sushi.
3.Cheese.
4.Jalapinos.
5.Doctor Pepper.


----------



## Rocklobster

I get nervous when there is no Parmesano Reggiano in the fridge. Pasta. Steak. Garlic. Vegetables of all kinds...Wow. Tough question. I was just getting going..


----------



## victoriabc

That's a hard one. Here's mine.
1. Chili peppers for sure.
2. Homemade Jalapeno Jelly.
3. Smoked Salmon.
4. Cheese
5. Bananas


----------



## The OutDoor Chef

Rocklobster said:


> I get nervous when there is no Parmesano Reggiano in the fridge. Pasta. Steak. Garlic. Vegetables of all kinds...Wow. Tough question. I was just getting going..


RockLobster that better be the stuff on the rind and not in the shaker can


----------



## Rocklobster

The OutDoor Chef said:


> RockLobster that better be the stuff on the rind and not in the shaker can


 
Nothing else goes in my fridge, or on my pasta...I have tried the Canadian made parmesans, but they are waxy and tasteless in comparison to the Reggiano. My kids never come home for a visit witout bringing me a good sized chunk. They know I can't get it around here. I don't think I have eaten the bacterial culture stuff from the shaker for over 10 years. If I am a snob about anything, it is parmasan cheese.


----------



## vitauta

i know this is off topic, but you all are making such nice, neat vertical lists - how do you drop down a line to make your numbers line up like that?  and i know, i know, it's probably cheating to list pizza, a combination food, so bread, cheese and tomatoes all get included in a single pick - maybe even mushrooms, olives, peppers and pepperoni too....


----------



## LPBeier

The OutDoor Chef said:


> RockLobster that better be the stuff on the rind and not in the shaker can


The day that Reggiano comes in a shaker is the day I stop eating cheese for good!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef

LPBeier said:


> The day that Reggiano comes in a shaker is the day I stop eating cheese for good!


I've seen it in a topper ware like bin before at Sam's Club. 

But I buy the cheese on the rind. 

I also look to see if say's cave aged.


----------



## Snip 13

Pizza is fine, it was just a list of 5 favourites for fun. If you want to make neat little lines just type a line and press enter and so on...


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> i know this is off topic, but you all are making such nice, neat vertical lists - how do you drop down a line to make your numbers line up like that?...






If you want to make a numbered list
Click on Post Reply
Then click on the icon that shows the numbers 1,2,and 3 followed by lines
When you start typing, your text will appear after a #1
Pressing ENTER moves you to the next item number
Everything will line up automatically
IF you want to end a numbered list,
either hit enter twice or hit enter once and click on that icon again to turn it off.


----------



## pacanis

1) I
2) just
3) hit
4) enter
5) to
6) drop
7) down
8) a
9) line
10) and type the number out.
11) doo, dooooo....


----------



## Littlechef

Wow, just keeping this list at five is very hard, but I'll try.

1. Bread
2. Cheese
3. Eggs
4. Pasta
5. CHOCOLATE


----------



## Tishylou

This is tough!

1 Bread, the fresher and crustier the better.
2 Peanut Butter (my FAVE)
3 Strawberries
4 Chicken
5 Pasta


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> 1) I
> 2) just
> 3) hit
> 4) enter
> 5) to
> 6) drop
> 7) down
> 8) a
> 9) line
> 10) and type the number out.
> 11) doo, dooooo....



how
duh
of
me
THANKS
pacanis
!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Pepperoni, mushroom, and onion pizza.  Think that's five.  Oops, six with the cheese.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> how
> duh
> of
> me
> THANKS
> pacanis
> !!!!!!!!!!


 
No, thank YOU. I never even noticed those number lines like bullets until Andy said something. I done learnt somethin' today  

And just to say, I could easily replace my wings with tacos. I might just like tacos more than wings, but I prefer making wings over tacos.


----------



## Kathleen

I think I'm keeping my survival list!  It says what I could simply not live without and I'm in a literal mood.  

Besides, you all will come crawling to my door with your pizza, cheese, and sushi to trade for my rocking cattail baskets!


----------



## babetoo

need to have chocolate, bread, milk, chicken and need cheese big time.


----------



## harmonjazzman

1. Mango
2. Jalapeno
3. Cheese
4.  Black beans
5. Flour  products

Was vegetarian for 3 years. Lived on these....was happy and  healthy.


----------



## Kathleen

harmonjazzman said:


> 1. Mango
> 2. Jalapeno
> 3. Cheese
> 4.  Black beans
> 5. Flour  products
> 
> Was vegetarian for 3 years. Lived on these....was happy and  healthy.



Welcome to DC!  You are near my old stomping grounds!


----------



## harmonjazzman

Being a pizza hut manager, I literally lived mostly on cheese, pineapple, jalapeno, tomato based sauce, and dough for at least 2 years of my vegetarianism


----------



## harmonjazzman

Nice! Where that be?


----------



## Somebunny

This is tough!
1. Cheese
2. Raspberries
3. Pasta
4. Tomatoes
5.  Eggs


----------



## joesfolk

Cheese
bread
hamburger (for meat loaf)
tomatoes
and most of all Butter

There was a time (like over 40 years) when I could not live without milk.  I could drink 3/4 of a gallon a day. Never in my life was my house free of milk, ever!  But I have become lactose intolerant and can no longer drink milk.   I still miss it but have learned to live without it.  If I need a milk like product I usually use Silk or something like that.  But I still miss the real thing   *And no matter what I refuse to give up butter*.  Nothing is worth that!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> 1) I
> 2) just
> 3) hit
> 4) enter
> 5) to
> 6) drop
> 7) down
> 8) a
> 9) line
> 10) and type the number out.
> 11) doo, dooooo....


 
1. Shame
2. on
3. you
4. Pacanis
5.
Sis I'm being ugly now, just give me a minute I'll tippex it out!


----------



## Snip 13

joesfolk said:


> Cheese
> bread
> hamburger (for meat loaf)
> tomatoes
> and most of all Butter
> 
> There was a time (like over 40 years) when I could not live without milk. I could drink 3/4 of a gallon a day. Never in my life was my house free of milk, ever! But I have become lactose intolerant and can no longer drink milk. I still miss it but have learned to live without it. If I need a milk like product I usually use Silk or something like that. But I still miss the real thing  *And no matter what I refuse to give up butter*. Nothing is worth that!


 
Hi Joesfolk
Have you tried goatsmilk, my daughter can't tolerate cows milk but for some reason goatsmilk doesn't make her ill.


----------



## joesfolk

No, I haven't.  I'll have to look into that.  There is a place right down the treet that has goats milk, a farm.  I know that my SIL buys it there and she is Asian.  Many asians can't tolerate milk either.  I don't know if that is why she drinks it but I'll ask when she gets back from Vietnam.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Snip 13

joesfolk said:


> No, I haven't. I'll have to look into that. There is a place right down the treet that has goats milk, a farm. I know that my SIL buys it there and she is Asian. Many asians can't tolerate milk either. I don't know if that is why she drinks it but I'll ask when she gets back from Vietnam. Thanks for the tip.


 
No problem  I love milk myself and find that goatsmilk is easier to digest. Plus if it works for you it's a good replacement for any milky treat.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Cheese
Yoghurt
Sweet Potatoes
Mushrooms
Chocolate (Digestives!)

I don't know whether garlic is a food or an ingredient so I decided to leave it off but it is ESSENTIAL to all existence 

Also; chicken, marmite(!!), peanut butter & spinach! Yum!!


----------



## Snip 13

ChocolateFrosting said:


> Cheese
> Yoghurt
> Sweet Potatoes
> Mushrooms
> Chocolate (Digestives!)
> 
> I don't know whether garlic is a food or an ingredient so I decided to leave it off but it is ESSENTIAL to all existence
> 
> Also; chicken, marmite(!!), peanut butter & spinach! Yum!!


 
Nice choices, yum!


----------



## Snip 13

harmonjazzman said:


> Nice! Where that be?


 
Where would what be ?


----------



## Barbara L

Snip 13 said:


> Where would what be ?


I think he was asking Kathleen where she used to live (she said he is near her "old stomping grounds.").


----------



## Barbara L

My list of five would be:

1.   Beef
2.   Dairy (I know, that covers a lot!)
3.   Bread (in most of its forms)
4.   Potatoes (in all of its forms)
5.1 Tomatoes (fresh and canned)
5.2 Onions

Okay, okay, if I absolutely had to choose between tomatoes and onions, I would choose tomatoes, but I hardly make anything without onion (and garlic)!


----------



## Calya

Definitely a tough one, but if I had to choose, my top 5 would be:

1. Spaghetti, it's so versatile
2. Garlic, adds flavor to almost anything
3. Eggs, can be cooked so many ways
4. Cheese, it's just so yummy!
5. Mushrooms, have always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Snip 13

Barbara L said:


> My list of five would be:
> 
> 1. Beef
> 2. Dairy (I know, that covers a lot!)
> 3. Bread (in most of its forms)
> 4. Potatoes (in all of its forms)
> 5.1 Tomatoes (fresh and canned)
> 5.2 Onions
> 
> Okay, okay, if I absolutely had to choose between tomatoes and onions, I would choose tomatoes, but I hardly make anything without onion (and garlic)!


 
Lol! Just choose tomato and onion relish and you sorted :p


----------



## Snip 13

Barbara L said:


> I think he was asking Kathleen where she used to live (she said he is near her "old stomping grounds.").


 
Thanks, that was confusing me..lol!


----------



## Barbara L

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! Just choose tomato and onion relish and you sorted :p


LOL Not quite, but a good thought!  It would work in some dishes (as would my favorite salsa which contains both tomato and onion).


----------



## Fabiabi

Coffee
chocolate
hummus
coriander
cheese


----------



## Constance

Fish, cheese, chocolate, brown bread, broccoli, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## chopper

Blueberries
Chocolate (dark)
Pasta
Nachos
Steak


----------



## Dawgluver

Pizza was my original list.  Otherwise:

Skim milk
Cottage cheese
Tomato products
Bacon
Wine


----------



## Joshatdot

eggs, bacon, cheese, steak, beer


----------



## GregoryHarper

I would have to say:

Bread
Butter
Salt 
Meat
Egg

I guess I'm staying classic for this one, but sometime classic is good,and in this case, it's the best!


----------



## EatLoveMove

Noodles
Kecap Manis
Seafood
Blue Cheese
Eggs


----------



## 4meandthem

Fish
pasta
cheese
peanut butter
whole grain bread


----------



## patunia

Pepsi
Wings
Cheese
Chocolate
Apples
So I'd be fat, happy and I'd keep the dr. away


----------



## Dee Jsaan

*Re:*

Bread
Coffee
Fruit
Meat
Veggies

And I don't know how long I could get by on just those alone.


----------



## JohnL

Seafood
Beef
Pork
Poultry
Beer!


----------



## vitauta

no lamb?


----------



## JohnL

I ain't giving up my beer!


----------



## Rummy

garlic
basil
salt
beef
olive oil


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Garlic
Seafood
Salads
Coffee 
Cheese


----------



## TATTRAT

Cheese
Eggs
Pork
Bread
Beef

any variety, or cuts/derivatives of the above would do me just fine for all eternity.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tortillas
cheese
pizza
pickles
ranch dressing


----------

